# North Alabama/ Greensboro Al.



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any news out of Greensboro?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

slight delay in starting. bird delivery truck brokedown yesterday in route. all is reported to be in order this afternoon, from what i understand anyway.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Birds didn't arrive till 11am. Got 9 dogs to run in morning for 1st series to complete.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I saw Tammy won the Derby ! Whoo hoo! Any other placements available ?


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Jay Dufour said:


> I saw Tammy won the Derby ! Whoo hoo! Any other placements available ?


John Kabbes got 2nd with Jerry
Bobbly Lane got 3rd with Frazier
Charlie Moody got 4th (don't know which dog)

That's all I heard


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Masley said:


> John Kabbes got 2nd with Jerry
> Bobbly Lane got 3rd with Frazier
> Charlie Moody got 4th (don't know which dog)
> 
> That's all I heard


4th was Robert Elias's dog Coal (handler, Charlie)


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Did Tammy run her little girl or did Charlie Moody? Congrats to all on a trial with tough competition. Any word on the other stakes?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just went to Entry Express and looked up the dogs. Looks like litter mates got 2nd and 3rd. Way to go Bobby Lane with Ali as sire and Charlotte and Dick Kaiser with their nice female as the dame. Dick and Charlotte were the breeders.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Larry Anderson won the Qualifying.....congrats ! 
Don't know placements/JAMS
Getting nothing on AM or Open.....


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

This is all I know about the Open.

1) Nitro - Al Arthur
2) ? - John Kabbes
3) Ten - Al Arthur (New FC)
4) Jezzie - Al Arthur



Barb


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Barb on new FC Ten! I know you are very proud as you should be!!!
Very Happy for you


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

AM. was Lee Jolley,Medford,Bobby Lane, Medford.......don't know JAMs or Mark's Dogs Congrats to all placements and JAMs !!!!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Ten said:


> This is all I know about the Open.
> 
> 1) Nitro - Al Arthur
> 2) ? - John Kabbes
> ...


Congrats Barb and Ten! Best wishes on continued success.
Andy


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

OK here are final placements/jams: 

Derby
1. Roxxie O/H Tammy Bell
2. Jerry O/H John Kabbes
3. Frazier O/H Bobby Lane
4. Coal Owner/Robert Elias Handler/Charlie Moody
RJ Gossip O/H Tommy Lyle
Jam Sunshine O/H Greg Lee

Qual
1. Gator O/H Larry Anderson
2. Grit Owner/Jack Hollingsworth Handler/Jeff Horsley
3. Ruger O/H Alex Washburn
4. Chip Owner/Brad Vail Handler/Jeff Horsley
RJ Mia O/H Michael Hill
Jam Race O/H Alex Washburn

Amateur
1. Canaille O/H Lee Jolley
2. Ace O/H Mark Medford
3. Ali O/H Bobby Lane
4. Tru O/H Mark Medford
RJ King O/H Mark Medford
JAM Punch O/H Alex Washburn

Open
1. Nitro Owner/David Aul Handler Al Arthur
2. Porky O/H John Kabbes
3. Ten Owner/ Barb Radtke Handler/Al Arthur
4. Jezzie Owner/Chip McEwen Handler/Al Arthur
RJ Schmidt Owner/Bill Billups Handler/Charlie Moody
JAMS: Tater O/H Medford, Tex H/Smith, Nora H/Brown, Pink H/Arthur, Ruby H/Horsley


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Alright Nitro not a bad few weeks 2 open wins earned his FC and qaulified for National Open. FC Escaleras Black Explosion was a special dog to me my first field trial dog i trained. We earned 13 derby points together then made the decision to find him a good place to go to further his field trial career. Had him till he was 23 months old had some good help along the way Chris Wix was a big help and Jeremiah Harston also ... Congratz to David Aul and Al Arthur


----------

